# 2013 smoker maiden voyage



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Now that the snow is gone and the weather is finally decent, I'm getting ready to fire up the smoker for the first time in 2013. Pork roast, Paymaster's pastrami recipe along with his fattie recipes will get used. 1 pastrami, 2 fatties, (one hot and one mild). Also some Atomic Buffalo Turd Jalepeno Poppers. If I can ever figure out how to post pictures I'll add them as I go. Wish me luck.

Also Thanks in advance to Paymaster for the recipes and ideas.  :beer:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

You are welcome. Look forward to your report! Doing ribs, chicken and a fattie, tomorrow if this cold and sinus don't get me down too much.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Can't figure out the picture thing here but, here's the report.....Fatties were excellent, the pastrami turned out very tasty but, pretty tough to chew when sliced thick. Once it's sliced thin it was more edible. Not sure what happened to the pork roast, turned out pretty dry. the jalepeno poppers were definitely overcooked. Needed to move futher away from the fire box. (User error on all accounts) Still trying to figure everything out with this smoker stuff. :beer:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

To post pics, save your photos to a site like photo bucket. Make sure to resize to 1000 pixels. Then when you want to post pics, start a post, open photo bucket in another tab/window. Find the pic in photo bucket that you want to post and click on it. In photo bucket there will be a list to the right side of the pic page. One is labeled Direct Link. Click that box and your system will copy the link. Then come to your post click in a space below your post, then click the little box that looks like a picture frame with a little black dot at each corner. a dialog box will appear, right click in the box and paste. The hit post reply.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

yes sir the weather seems to be here,hope it stays....


----------

